
Show HN: Isometricks, easy isometric editor in the browser - mrmeteo
https://isometricks.com/
======
prower
This is so neat and easy to use, I could easily spend half an hour on it
without noticing. Is there a way to de-colour a cell?

~~~
mrmeteo
Thanks! Currently there is no way to de-colour, or erase, a face. I admit it,
it's a pretty important feature that's still missing, it's the next thing I
will add to the editor.

~~~
schemescape
Very fun tool, but it definitely needs the erase feature (not just undo :)

~~~
mrmeteo
Thanks!

